# Killdeer Plain



## eazyE (Apr 29, 2006)

Hi, I'm a college student at the University of Findlay and I have always gone home to the Sandusky/Port Clinton area to duck hunt. I have been to the Pickerel Creek drawings before and I just found out that Killdeer Plains has a drawing as well. I am hopin to get down there one of these days for a hunt but I have no idea where to begin. Anyone care to tell me which areas are the most productive on a normal day or anything of that sort? I know somewhat what areas are best at Pickerel so I know kind of what to choose when I get drawn but I am clueless about Killdeer.


----------

